# how do i know??



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

How do i know if my cat is preganant??

Tammy is nearly 5yrs...we havnt got her spayed in the past because she was an indoor cat..we lived in an upstairs flat on a busy road i didnt want to lose another..we rescently moved to a house with a garden in the country and she decided of her own free wil that she wanted to go outside 

she came in to season about 5weeks ago, she stayed outside for a whole 2days with a grey cat that i havent seen before they were very close to each other the whole time..then she was out of season..which she is usualy for about 7-8days but this time only 2


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You are very lucky that having a 5 year old cat come into season every 7-9 days after a call hasn't been very, very poorly. Constantly calling without getting pregnant is not good for cat. Even indoor cats should be spayed as it prevents a serious womb condition called pyometra where the womb fills with pus (can be fatal), decreases the risk of mammary cancer and of course stops unwanted pregnancies.

You could have her spayed now, and stop this happening again. It is possible she is back in season because she isn't pregnant - maybe after all these years calling unfruitfully she is now infertile. But calling is unpleasant on the cat so to have to keep on doing it isn't much fun. 

If she is pregnant and you won't spay then her nipples should 'pink up' after three weeks. She will need good quality food and you will need to read the stickies at the top of the section.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Personally I would take her to my vet and get her spayed ASAP if she's not too far on in a pregnancy. As well as protecting against pyometria, it also protects against breast cancer. You've been lucky she isn't a messy caller - quite a few female cats spray urine to advertise their 'interesting condition'...


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

i didnt mean tht she came into season that often i ment that they usually lasted 7-8 days but this time was only 2.. she never called when an indoor cat..she has only bin outdoors for a couple of months.. she usually comes into season every 3-5months.

if she is pregnant i wouldnt get her spayed and kill the babies she would have to have them..and then get spayed after..

i just simply wanted to know how i can tell...without goin to the vet


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Emzy22 said:


> How do i know if my cat is preganant??
> 
> Tammy is nearly 5yrs...we havnt got her spayed in the past because she was an indoor cat..we lived in an upstairs flat on a busy road i didnt want to lose another..we rescently moved to a house with a garden in the country and she decided of her own free wil that she wanted to go outside
> 
> she came in to season about 5weeks ago, she stayed outside for a whole 2days with a grey cat that i havent seen before they were very close to each other the whole time..then she was out of season..which she is usualy for about 7-8days but this time only 2


Why would you let your unspayed cat outside especially when inseason??! Honestly, I just don't understand how people can do this, risking their cats health & possibly the kittens.

With all the news about unwanted cats & kittens I find this shocking that people still add to this problem 

Take your cat to the vets & find out for definite, you owe her that much at least


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Emzy22 said:


> i didnt mean tht she came into season that often i ment that they usually lasted 7-8 days but this time was only 2.. she never called when an indoor cat..she has only bin outdoors for a couple of months.. she usually comes into season every 3-5months.
> *
> if she is pregnant i wouldnt get her spayed and kill the babies she would have to have them..and then get spayed after..*
> i just simply wanted to know how i can tell...without goin to the vet


your NOT killing 'babies', its like the morning after pill, plus age 5 is WAY too old for her first litter, if she 'HAS' to have them you are putting her life at risk, your extremly lucky she hasnt been Very very ill already.

Well its tuff really, why dont you want to go to a vet? your going to have to save up alot of money if she needs any help c-section or hand rearing or anything else. Why is a un-neutered cat being let outside? Why wasnt she neutered 4 & half years ago??? :


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Sigh

Read the stickies.
Listen to Spid and Taylorbaby. They know what they're talking about.
Spaying in the early days is not killing anything. It's the best thing you can do short term and long term for your pet. She'll be much happier for it.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sigh! What a piece of work is a (wo)man  Yet another unplanned litter....:cryin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why is the troll song from the three billygoats gruff playing over and over in my head a sI read this?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

How do you know if she's pregnant? You wait. There's no other answer.

Liz


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

i didnt come on here to get moaned at!!!!

i didnt let her out she just got out and wouldnt come back!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

If she has called again since getting out then she is almost certainly not pregnant. However you can't go on like this. Book her in for spaying - wait until after her next call if you want to be absolutely sure she isn't pregnant, and make sure she doesn't get out in the meantime. You are running a high risk of her developing a pyometra if you let her keep calling without being mated. To be honest I'm rather surprised she hasn't driven you up the wall by now!

Liz


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thankyou liz 

she never used to do it only in the last couple of months..she hasnot done it since..soo its been about 6 weeks...
i am getting her spayed...but need to find out if she is pregnant first..what ever every1 else says i dont believe in getting rid of them i would never do it..in my eyes its wrong..

the litter would not be unwanted..i already have a couple of homes IF she is


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> To be honest I'm rather surprised she hasn't driven you up the wall by now!


I think those of us with the more vocal breeds don't realise how quiet others can be. I've had the use of a decibel reader and measured the noise one of mine makes. It would be illegal to work in my house without ear defenders when she's in full call. Maybe if all cats were as loud more owners would be quicker to get their girls spayed


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

havoc said:


> I think those of us with the more vocal breeds don't realise how quiet others can be. I've had the use of a decibel reader and measured the noise one of mine makes. It would be illegal to work in my house without ear defenders when she's in full call. Maybe if all cats were as loud more owners would be quicker to get their girls spayed


Hahaha so true. My older cat mewed a little more when she was in heat (spayed a long time ago now) and she listened well so when we said "SHH!", she would stop immediately. My 2nd cat however... lets just say we didn't get much sleep for 5 days...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Emzy22 said:


> Thankyou liz
> 
> she never used to do it only in the last couple of months..she hasnot done it since..soo its been about 6 weeks...
> i am getting her spayed...but need to find out if she is pregnant first..what ever every1 else says i dont believe in getting rid of them i would never do it*..in my eyes its wrong..*the litter would not be unwanted..i already have a couple of homes IF she is


Well in my eyes it's wrong to let unspayed cats outside.

I really do hope you do have genuine forever homes lined up as people can back out alot of times in these situations.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

It's a great shame you didn't take her to get spayed as soon as she came back after getting out.

Anyway, get her spayed as soon as you can (when the kittens are weaned). As well as no pyometria she is far less likely to get breast cancer.


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

yes these would be forever homes as it would be family and close friends and i would keep any that didnt get homed...just because they were unplanned doesnt mean they would go without..she may not even be pregnant!
i am getting her spayed as soon as i can...
i will just have to wait until i know shes not preg or wait un til shes ready after haveing them..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Please, don't wait. Take her to the vet, and if they can't tell if she's pregnant or not get her spayed.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Emzy22 said:


> How do i know if my cat is preganant??
> 
> Tammy is nearly 5yrs...we havnt got her spayed in the past because she was an indoor cat..we lived in an upstairs flat on a busy road i didnt want to lose another..we rescently moved to a house with a garden in the country *and she decided of her own free wil that she wanted to go outside*
> 
> she came in to season about 5weeks ago, she stayed outside for a whole 2days with a grey cat that i havent seen before they were very close to each other the whole time..then she was out of season..which she is usualy for about 7-8days but this time only 2





Emzy22 said:


> i didnt mean tht she came into season that often i ment that they usually lasted 7-8 days but this time was only 2.. she never called when an indoor cat..*she has only bin outdoors for a couple of months.*. she usually comes into season every 3-5months.
> 
> if she is pregnant i wouldnt get her spayed and kill the babies she would have to have them..and then get spayed after..
> 
> i just simply wanted to know how i can tell...without goin to the vet





Emzy22 said:


> i didnt come on here to get moaned at!!!!
> 
> *i didnt let her out *she just got out and wouldnt come back!


well you Did let her out, you said so yourself, you do realise that if she is in kitten she could possibly die giving brith as she is way too old for a first litter? First litters are at 12 months / 1 year old *NOT* 60 months / 5 years of age. It is highly selfish of you NOt to take her to the vet and neuter her, you are NOT killing babies, its like a morning after pill, you said this was 5 weeks ago, it would be obvious now if she were in kitten, just booked her in and get her neutered, Im surprised has hasnt bee nseriously ill and nearly died leaving her un-neutered for mated for 5 years, you are so lucky its un-real.



I Love My Kitten said:


> Hey, our _kitten_ is only...hmmm....1 year old this May, and she's a real Tom-anizer! She's attracted two toms since January! I know how to tell pregnant cats a mile off. their round, have large pink nipples, etc. hope your cat is well!:thumbup1:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

spid said:


> You are very lucky that having a 5 year old cat come into season every 7-9 days after a call hasn't been very, very poorly. Constantly calling without getting pregnant is not good for cat. Even indoor cats should be spayed as it prevents a serious womb condition called pyometra where the womb fills with pus (can be fatal), decreases the risk of mammary cancer and of course stops unwanted pregnancies.
> 
> You could have her spayed now, and stop this happening again. It is possible she is back in season because she isn't pregnant - maybe after all these years calling unfruitfully she is now infertile. But calling is unpleasant on the cat so to have to keep on doing it isn't much fun.
> 
> If she is pregnant and you won't spay then her nipples should 'pink up' after three weeks. She will need good quality food and you will need to read the stickies at the top of the section.





Taylorbaby said:


> your NOT killing 'babies', its like the morning after pill, plus age 5 is WAY too old for her first litter, if she 'HAS' to have them you are putting her life at risk, your extremly lucky she hasnt been Very very ill already.
> 
> Well its tuff really, why dont you want to go to a vet? your going to have to save up alot of money if she needs any help c-section or hand rearing or anything else. Why is a un-neutered cat being let outside? Why wasnt she neutered 4 & half years ago??? :





Taylorbaby said:


> well you Did let her out, you said so yourself, you do realise that if she is in kitten she could possibly die giving brith as she is way too old for a first litter? First litters are at 12 months / 1 year old *NOT* 60 months / 5 years of age. It is highly selfish of you NOt to take her to the vet and neuter her, you are NOT killing babies, its like a morning after pill, you said this was 5 weeks ago, it would be obvious now if she were in kitten, just booked her in and get her neutered, Im surprised has hasnt bee nseriously ill and nearly died leaving her un-neutered for mated for 5 years, you are so lucky its un-real.


you poor people must get so fed up and bored of repeating yourselves lol

you'd probably get a better result if you bang your heads against brick walls heehee

makes me really worried to hear of cats having kittens with owners who aren't in the know or prepared to take their cat to the vet for even a consultation *shudder*


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catlover0581 said:


> *you poor people must get so fed up and bored of repeating yourselves lol*
> you'd probably get a better result if you bang your heads against brick walls heehee
> 
> makes me really worried to hear of cats having kittens with owners who aren't in the know or prepared to take their cat to the vet for even a consultation *shudder*


yes... :mad5: but then, if just one person listens, its the best feeling ever, hence the other thread about the neutering of the cat  :thumbup1:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

i think you need to type up a generic paragraph, so when it happens again you can just copy and paste - saving yourself time and energy! lol simples


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

catlover0581 said:


> i think you need to type up a generic paragraph, so when it happens again you can just copy and paste - saving yourself time and energy! lol simples


lol I will start to do that, why dont people learn/listen? just dont get it :frown2:


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol I will start to do that, why dont people learn/listen? just dont get it :frown2:


because people who don't actually know anything about breeding just picture a cute pregnant tummy, and kittens suckling and being all 'punch drunk' on their feet. then they think of the money they can sell them for, not realising the money it costs to get the kittens here safely with mum still in one piece.

hell, i'm no breeder, but even i know the hard work it takes! Not to mention the worry!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

No, I think it has mostly to do with laziness and stinginess IMHO.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catlover0581 said:


> i think you need to type up a generic paragraph, so when it happens again you can just copy and paste - saving yourself time and energy! lol simples


I already do and just tweak it a bit each time!


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

spid said:


> I already do and just tweak it a bit each time!


hilarious - i love it! lmao


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Every "forever home" you have found for a kitten is taking away a home for a cat which is currently sitting in a pen in a rescue centre just waiting and hoping for a home of its own.
I know for a fact I could not live with that on my concience. If you don't care about that (and it is fact) then you're a tougher person than I am


----------



## Emzy22 (Feb 23, 2012)

just for the record she is not preg, i took her to the vets!

im not stingy, i would of kept any kittens that werenot wantyed any i wouldnt of been selling them for any profit of mine...i like the was every1 has jumped to conclusions about me..YOU DONT KNOW ME ATALL!

as for taking away homes for cats that need rehoming, some people dont want to rehome animals (not me i rehome dogs) 

she was not let out side when in season, to be honest i dont know how she got out but she did....she was not neutered back then as she was an indoor cat. she never used to call!!when she was let pout side she only did it every 3-5 months.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hopefully you will get her neutered now, to avoid any future scares.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

She could have been silently calling for all the years you had her in the flat as some cats do.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Honestly, there is no point in keeping a cat entire for five years unless you are going to breed from her (and if you were going to do that, you would have done it some years ago). You now need to get this cat spayed because the risk of something being wrong inside is already quite high and will only get higher the longer you leave her entire and unbred. 

Liz


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Emzy22 said:


> just for the record she is not preg, i took her to the vets!
> 
> im not stingy, i would of kept any kittens that werenot wantyed any i wouldnt of been selling them for any profit of mine...i like the was every1 has jumped to conclusions about me..YOU DONT KNOW ME ATALL!
> 
> ...


Good news, then! She isn't pregnant.

Maybe some of the reaction to your post is in the wording. You quite clearly from the outset made it sound like she's been just going out since you moved. You said she went out of her own free will (as if you have no control over the cat at all) and has been going out for 2 months. That doesn't sound like you didn't know how she got out. Cats in heat will try all kinds of ways to sneak outside and they can get past you, but there's a difference between Speedy McKitty zipping out the door when you've taken precautions, and pretty much saying "well, she just gets out and I haven't a clue and she keeps going out there", which is what all of your posts kind of added up to. So, with that in mind, I hope you can understand why people would take that as irresponsible behaviour.

I hope you will get her spayed now so you don't have another scare and so that she'll be able to enjoy the garden without being molestered by randy toms.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I can't believe how rude and harsh some of you are! you say by her having kittens other homes will not be given to cats, does the same not go for your kittens! 
having bought cats from breeders one of my kittens died of WFIP because their immune systems are lower due to the close breeding. 
animals are not there for money, they should be for love and companionship, I appreciate if all cats were done then they would die out,
but dont talk to other people like dirt when they do not deserve it.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

But she didn't breed her cat on purpose or for love or companionship---she let her out repeatedly, unspayed. Nobody has spoken to her like dirt. They have said flat out that his is irresponsible behaviour. Which is pretty much is. They have said that she's damn lucky the cat hasn't been sick in all of this time, which is true. They've suggested things to do to 1) find out if said cat is indeed pregnant and 2) what to do if she is. Every single time someone posts something like this, people give the same advice, over and over and over again. It's said in a straightforward manner, no kid gloves, but no slating either, but every single time, there are sad complaints about how poorly they've been treated. When did society become so fragile in its psyche that it can't handle objectivity? When did reasonable and reasoned advice become rude if it's not the advice someone wants to hear? That's not advice then. It's mollycoddling and it does nobody any good for everyone to just come on here, when asked flat out for advice, and say "oh, I love me some kittens, you must be so excited, ooh how lovely that you've kept your cat intact the way nature intended, oh no I wouldn't worry about any of it." Advice isn't always soft and fuzzy and warm. And the cat's own best interest is always at heart when it's given, which is the point, isn't it? It's the cat breeding forum, not the "I need to be validated" forum. 

The bottom line is the cat isn't pregnant! Yay! Unplanned pregnancies with random toms are not good for anyone, including possible diseased kittens who will simply be born ill, like your own cat was, to die young and needlessly. The OP will hopefully get her cat spayed ASAP before she has a problem with breast cancer or pyometra. Yay! I'm sure she loves that little cat and doesn't want her to suffer. And once that's done, the cat can enjoy her garden. Yay! Happy ending.


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

my cat was a bengal, not a moggie, and we were told due to him being a bengal he has less chance of overcoming the corona virus, due to their immune system being weaker
not all post were bad but a few were rude


----------

